# For all you bent wood buffs



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

I thought you might get a kick out of this little project I did for one of my clients. The rails are laminated in place out of C or better pressure treated lumber, kiln dried.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

How did you hold the rails in position while the glue set, Troy???


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice work Troy. I'm guessing you must have bent them around a series of forms? Did you use 1x4 and then trim them to width?


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm just curious as to what's your idea of a large project? How long did you take to perform this LITTLE project Gary/Fl.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Troy, welcome to the group! We will enjoy interacting with you on many things having to do with woodworking! That looks really nice, but there's one big problem - IF MY WIFE SEES THAT I WILL BE IN A LOT OF TROUBLE! That is far above my skill level with bent wood. Keep-up the good work!


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Were you able to re-use the forms and clamps for the mirrored staircase on the other side? I've been involved in the design of such pieces, but they were fabbed indoors in a large store fixture company shop. We basically constructed the entry and exit points, and then built between them, disassembled and shipped to site. Nice job, great looking finished project.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job Troy


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the kudos, y'all.


----------



## k9ceno (May 14, 2012)

Troy looks great! Awesome job. Were they constructed onsite or in the shop, then installed?


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks great Troy!


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

All the rails were constructed on the site. Five steel posts (1-1/2 x 1-1/2 ") were epoxied into the brick steps. The spindles were laid out so the posts would blend in. Both sides were laminated in place and then disassembled for machining. The top rail was sent back to the shop for machining after being laminated on the site. The newel posts were tapered on a joiner, split, and then fitted around the steel posts.Then caps and trim were added to all when the machined pieces were reinstalled. I was asked numerous times if I had purchased every clamp in the world to do it.

I had a great time doing this and the set on the other side of the house. I worked 2-1/2 years on this project (not the rails...the whole house).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think that's what they mean when they say "a labor of love".


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I's nice to have one customer for so long, and who wants all those nice wooden things in his/hers house. Nice finish. Very nice.


----------

